# αλτικός, αλτικότητα



## nickel (Aug 5, 2013)

Το επίθετο *αλτικός* δεν είναι ακριβώς νεολογισμός: υπήρχε στα αρχαία, αν και περιέγραφε συνήθως ζώα, π.χ. τα κατσίκια. Στις μέρες μας πρωτάκουσα τη λέξη σε σχέση με τους μπασκετμπολίστες. Τη θυμήθηκα καθώς έβλεπα σήμερα ένα βιντεάκι με τον Ρονάλντο κι έναν συμπαίκτη του, και θαύμασα την άνεση με την οποία έκαναν άλμα (υποβοηθούμενο, με στήριγμα τους ώμους) ο ένας πάνω από το κεφάλι του άλλου. 

Το ΛΝΕΓ έχει καταφέρει και έχει καταγράψει την αναβίωση του επιθέτου *αλτικός* και τη δημιουργία του ουσιαστικού *αλτικότητα*. Δεν τα βρήκα σε άλλα λεξικά (π.χ. ΛΚΝ) ούτε σε δίγλωσσα.

Υπάρχει το αρχαίο _αλτικός_ στο LSJ: *good at leaping*. (Φαίνεται αμέσως ότι μιλάει για ζώα.)

Στου Γεωργακά έχει άλλη χροιά:

*αλτικός, -ή, -ό* [altikós] (L) gym
of or having to do w. jumping:
_αλτικά παιγνίδια jumping games | θα συμπεριλάβουμε και παιγνίδια αλτικά, που βελτιώνουν τα αλματικά μας προσόντα και το θάρρος _(TSakellariou) 
[fr AG, K ἁλτικός]

Εκτός από *good at jumping* ή εκφράσεις όπως *he can really jump* (θυμήθηκα την ταινία «White men can't jump»), ποιο θα ήταν το αγγλικό επίθετο για αλτικός; *Springy* είναι ίσως το πιο κοντινό, βλέπω ότι χρησιμοποιείται καμιά φορά και το _bouncy _(!) και φυσικά όχι... _jumpy_. Για την αλτικότητα, μάλλον *jumping ability*. Τι λέτε;


----------



## cougr (Aug 5, 2013)

Also: Leaping (player etc.), leaper, leaping ability.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2013)

Πριν από πολλά πολλά χρόνια (και αντίστοιχα πολλά πολλά κιλά) είχα ασχοληθεί (σε παιδικές κατηγορίες) με το άλμα σε ύψος. Εκεί, η αλτικότητα του αθλητή ήταν προαπαιτούμενο και η χρήση της, ψωμοτύρι...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τη θυμήθηκα καθώς έβλεπα σήμερα ένα βιντεάκι με τον Ρονάλντο κι έναν συμπαίκτη του, και θαύμασα την άνεση με την οποία έκαναν άλμα (υποβοηθούμενο, με στήριγμα τους ώμους) ο ένας πάνω από το κεφάλι του άλλου.


Όταν κάποιος είναι αλτικός επί αλτικού, τότε γίνεται εφιαλτικός;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 9, 2014)

Η λέξη _αλτικότητα _λημματογραφείται κανονικά στο ΧΛΝΓ.


----------

